# egg sharing at CFL Newcastle Upon Tyne



## Newcastle33 (Aug 21, 2010)

Newcastle Fertility Centre 
Egg sharing 
Who Can Donate Eggs? 
Women who are between 21 – 35 years of age, preferably in a stable relationship and who have completed their own family. Ideally donors should not be known to the recipients. please contact the Egg Donation Co-ordinator on tel : 0191 213 8213 for further information about egg sharing and IVF treatment.


----------



## Newcastle33 (Aug 21, 2010)

I have mentioned to my clinic in Newcastle whether someone willing to egg share could receive treatment they require in return but they have not given me an answer about this.


----------

